# Which of these budget depthfinders should I buy?



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 5, 2013)

Lowrance X4 - 240 X 160, $79

Garmin Echo 100 - 240 X 160, $79

Humminbird 165 - 240 X 160, $89

Thanks.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 6, 2013)

No one has an opinion?


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jul 6, 2013)

I have none of those models but do have HB 170 and a 570. I am happy with both for the price.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 6, 2013)

Ditto on the 170. 4 years old and no issues.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2013)

I have an Eagle equivalent to the X4. It works fine for what it is. It does not like cold weather as the lcd display "smears" in temps below about 65 degrees.

It actually reads at speed better than either of the other two much higher priced units that I have, though.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the X4. It's not installed on my boat, but I've hooked it up to my battery just to mess around with it and it seems nice for the pricepoint and what I need it for. I'm mainly looking for something to give me accurate depths, especially running at speed. Going to suck if it's like what Quackrstackr said regarding the screen getting goofy at cold temperatures. Heading up river at 4 a.m. in January to duck hunt can be mighty cold!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2013)

If it's like mine, you won't see anything but one giant black smudge on a January morning. Hopefully mine is the exception rather than the rule but I couldn't use it during duck season.

I guess you could take some of those stick on handwarmers and stick them around the unit. :LOL2:


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 9, 2013)

i love my lowrance mark 4, works great even on cold mornings or hot days

the black & white mark 4 is much easier to see in direct sunlight than my buddies color screen version of the same unit, the mark 4 is $180 though b/c it has GPS too

but the mark 4 fishfinder is the same as the x4 fishfinder


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I'll up my budget to $100. Which one of these is the best basic depthfinder? Thanks.

Garmin Echo 150

Humminbird 175

Lowrance X4 Pro


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 16, 2013)

I have an x4 pro. Works well for depth which is all I really needed it for at the console. Only have about an hour and a half use on it but I like it so far


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 16, 2013)

Out of the 3 I listed above, it appears the Humminbird 175 is the only one that uses the fish symbol display. Is that correct? Because I don't like the "arch" display. Thanks.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 18, 2013)

x4 pro uses the fish symbol too


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 18, 2013)

I wound up ordering the Garmin Echo 150 from Amazon. No one sells it near me.


----------



## Scott06z71 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey, so how do you like the Echo 150?. I ordered one today. Did you mount the transducer to your trolling motor or transom?


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 15, 2013)

I used to have the old hummingbird 110 and it surprised me by lasting almost 7 years for around 100 bucks.i used it in the boat and on my float tube. it was a really good little unit and worth the money for what you got.i upgraded to a 597 hd ci last year. wow,is it ever a kick ass ff.that bottom imaging is awesome for structure fishing.keep In mind the cheaper units are not as accurate and don't read surface fish or bottom clutter as well as the more costly units.


----------



## Weeman1199 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have both the Hummingbird 150 and 170. They do fine for the price and are perfect if you're like me and only use them for the water depth and temp.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had 3 Humminbirds, all good to go!


----------



## thill (Feb 24, 2014)

In my opinion, if you want to see the fish, Lowrance products are the best. I've tried to like the Humminbirds, and last year, I even installed the fancy three-beam unit, but it was just not very good, compared to a basic Lowrance, when it came to clearly marking fish. I sold the unit with a boat I was getting rid of.

That being said, I have NOT tried any of the latest hi-def HB units or sidescan units. Those look awesome.

-TH


----------

